# OMG What is the matter with people?!



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

Some of you may know I have been looking for a roommate...well my search is officially over. I am convinced that there are no normal people out there in search of a roommate...I had met with this person, talked to him, checked his refrences, and was happy because he travelled with NASCAR so he would hardly ever be there, and was fine paying the rent...I thought everything was cool until today...

...this is the email I received from him...

_Kristin, Still looks like I will have January staying here so I would be at the house most everyday. Would like to know if it would still be $450 a month. Also, did want to run something by you. Not to be rude or offensive, but I do like to relax around the house in the nude. Would this be a problem for you? Robert_

Hell yeah that is a problem for me!I don't want some nasty old man trotting around my house naked and sitting on my couch with his old balls! (and many other things I don't even want to think about) "F" people I'd rather continue working my butt off at two jobs come home and not have to deal with a crazy nudist roommate

I am just glad he told me before he moved in!

...END RANT


----------



## Coletrain (Oct 26, 2008)

ROFL

Sorry don't mean to laugh but dude has some balls asking that but atleast he asked in advance. Then again the look on your face would have been priceless if he kept it to himself.


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

HEY i told ya i would move over there with u if u could get me a job lol....im normal

sorry hun, someone golden will come around


----------



## jescobar004 (Jan 6, 2009)

lol sorry but ots funny that he even asked


----------



## Coletrain (Oct 26, 2008)

lol


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se said:


> HEY i told ya i would move over there with u if u could get me a job lol....im normal
> 
> sorry hun, someone golden will come around


Pack up, and come on over...I could use you to fight off all the crazies...bring your gun!


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

Coletrain said:


> lol
> 
> YouTube - Old Balls!


LOL! That's where I got the "old balls" thing from, aren't you smart!


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

hahahahahahaha people are crazy


----------



## lil bit pit karma (May 10, 2008)

oke: That makes me want to poke my brain out just thinking about that!!!


----------



## Coletrain (Oct 26, 2008)

Well I have 2700sq feet downstairs that is never used. I have a second kitchen down there, a second laundry room and it is fully furnished if you really need something. I have 5 cars so you don't have to worry about transportation. All you need to do is freeze for part of the year and deal with a fully clothed 36yo, a goofy 11yo, and 4 retarded dogs.


----------



## scottronics01 (Dec 27, 2007)

HAHAHA holy hell that is one of the funniest things I have ever read! People are nuts:hammer:


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

Coletrain said:


> Well I have 2700sq feet downstairs that is never used. I have a second kitchen down there, a second laundry room and it is fully furnished if you really need something. I have 5 cars so you don't have to worry about transportation. All you need to do is freeze for part of the year and deal with a fully clothed 36yo, a goofy 11yo, and 4 retarded dogs.


Thank you, thankfully I have a house, but when my ex moved out he also left me with the whole mortgage payment too, I work in automotive so we have all had our salaries cut (hence the 2nd job) I thought I would try to find a normal roommate, but with all the risks involved I think I am happy just working two jobs for the time being. I don't want to worry about me when I am home, and my dogs when I am not.


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

sorry but:rofl: that is just too crazy yeah i agree with you about the couch and old balls it gives me the creeps just thinking about it!!


----------



## Bleu Clair (Jun 14, 2008)

Well besides his old balls, I wouldn't want his nekkid butt crack stinkin' up my couch either...! Yep, if I were in your situation I'd probably work two jobs too 'cause there's just too many weirdos out there.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Ugh! My husband works in the aerospace industry and it's not looking really good for him these days. I have let my thoughts flutter briefly on the idea of getting a roomate but between the dogs and our alarm system (and trusting someone to arm it when they come/go and not set it off) I usually just brush off the idea. It would be nice for us to not have to worry about $$ so much. 

Stupid Sh***y economy!!!


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

OMG! thats so gross! I guess at least he let you know before he moved in and you found him relaxing on your furniture. Good luck finding a good room mate


----------



## Drftroadster (Jan 7, 2009)

$450 a month isnt bad at all, i live in a college town... town houses are $1250+ a month here its annoying... i too work automotive thankfully its a family buisness and its only two of us working there. Youll find a normal roomie theyre out there somewhere.


----------



## FenYxD21 (Jan 6, 2009)

hahahaha dats all you need to come home to=]


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Whoa! That's nasty as hell and funny as hell. If I was you I'd just work the hours. Crazy people out there. Be careful!


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

omg! syd, that's great stuff! well, not really, but you know where i'm going with it. 
i was the same way tho, i lived on my own just me and my oldest son for the longest just b/c i couldn't find a good roommate. but hey, you got your doggie, what else does a girl need?!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

OMG that is so gross. Glad you found out before you came home one day. But who know the dogs might have thought he just had some new toys for them to play with.


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Hahahahahah!!!! I almost blew coffee out my nose!!! I'm sorry, but that made me laught so hard!!! So, when's he moving in?!?!?


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

MY MIKADO said:


> OMG that is so gross. Glad you found out before you came home one day. But who know the dogs might have thought he just had some new toys for them to play with.


I know right! Sydney might just think it's a tug, I would not walk around my house naked, not with my dogs, they jump and they also like to sniff...and if I were him I wouldn't like walking around with dog noses up my butt!


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

LMAO. Oh I am dying...that is hillarious!!
Poor Syd would be traumatized! I'm telling ya, you should just pack up and move to Boise. Yeap.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

just common home to florida... rent the whole house out. We don't walk around naked... you and the pups can stay here if you want! My rent would be 300/mo and ATV lessons for doug!


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

LOL! I can see the headlines now "Pit Bull bites man's wiener while relaxing naked" 

Thanks guys...I am trying right now to get this house sold, and when I do, I as of now, am planning on renting my Schutzhund trainer's extra room (it will be at least 6 months before this happens, cause his house just burned down and is being rebuilt) so I can be closer to where the club trains and my dogs will be in a safe environment when I am not home, and I will not be afraid to leave them if I go on vacation. I really hope that works out, but until then I will just keep working like a dog!


----------



## Drftroadster (Jan 7, 2009)

move to PA. The cost of living is cheap as long as your out of a college town and im pretty sure there is no BSL here, if i remember the gov. said its cruel to punish one breed because all it takes is one wrong move and any dog can bite..


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

LOL!!

This sounds like a gag to me. You sure one of his buddies didn't get into his email account some how and send that? It just doesn't sound real...


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

OMG !!! I am dying over here that is some funny sh*t ... Hehehe was trying to feel you out before he moved in ... What a nasty BASTARD !! Who the hell does he think he is this is not brazil ..LOL where he can lounge around butt naked .. I mean seriously you only do that in your own home LOL.. What a freak .. Are you sure that wasn't reddoggy on the other end hehehe JK reddoggy.


----------



## Whitepitbull (Jan 3, 2009)

Thats some funny sh*t!


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

SadieBlues said:


> OMG !!! I am dying over here that is some funny sh*t ... Hehehe was trying to feel you out before he moved in ... What a nasty BASTARD !! Who the hell does he think he is this is not brazil ..LOL where he can lounge around butt naked .. I mean seriously you only do that in your own home LOL.. What a freak .. Are you sure that wasn't reddoggy on the other end hehehe JK reddoggy.


No offense taken, thats just how I roll! Speaking of which, T, you need an ashtray outside our bedroom window!


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

reddoggy said:


> No offense taken, thats just how I roll! Speaking of which, T, you need an ashtray outside our bedroom window!


HAHAHAH :thumbsup:


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Red - let me know if you see my other shoe.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

OMG you guys are so bad !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

hahahahahahahahaha


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

Sydney said:


> Some of you may know I have been looking for a roommate...well my search is officially over. I am convinced that there are no normal people out there in search of a roommate...I had met with this person, talked to him, checked his refrences, and was happy because he travelled with NASCAR so he would hardly ever be there, and was fine paying the rent...I thought everything was cool until today...
> 
> ...this is the email I received from him...
> 
> ...


Sounds to me like it wasn't legit to begin with. He's just playing you..


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

I'll shack up with ya K. I won't walk around the house nude but I must warn you I AM flirty..lol


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

Well come on then...


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

buzhunter said:


> Red - let me know if you see my other shoe.


Is it a Nike hightop with paint on it? Or is it this DC shoe I found in the planter?


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

Sydney said:


> Well come on then...


I'm a smoker though..


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

reddoggy said:


> Is it a Nike hightop with paint on it? Or is it this DC shoe I found in the planter?


Nope, neither one. Tara, we gotta talk....


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

lmfao Ok Buz !!


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

hahaha........just playing.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Uh Oh......Um, didn't mean to stir anything. Curious though, who's shoes are they? LOL. EC, you enjoying single life yet? I sure as f*** would. Although, I did just get a man cave so I might be able to enjoy marriage again.... being that I can get away LMFAO!


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

reddoggy said:


> Uh Oh......Um, didn't mean to stir anything. Curious though, who's shoes are they? LOL. EC, you enjoying single life yet? I sure as f*** would. Although, I did just get a man cave so I might be able to enjoy marriage again.... being that I can get away LMFAO!


No, Not yet. I'm bored outta my F****** mind...
Then lost my job on top of all of it..:flush:


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Wish I had the answer, man. Just keep scratchin and things will come together sooner or later.


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

ericschevy said:


> I'm a smoker though..


I hope you like smoking outside!


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

Sydney said:


> I hope you like smoking outside!


I do that now but I just flick the buts in the yard. That's a bad habbit I'd have to work on..


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

Can I work off the first month's rent some how? I'm broke...


----------

